# Yet Another Bad Church Sign



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 28, 2009)

So I drive by a number of PC(USA) churches on the way to work, well today I took notice of a church sign that said the following:


*Jesus Was a Refugee*​

So when I got home I looked up the church and sure enough I knew the Pastor. She being of the good Liberal Social Gospel-type I knew where this was going and in contacting her my intuition was justified. More or less she took Jesus' flight to Egypt and used it to speak about the plight of the Palestinians in Jesus' home town of Bethlehem and how we should speak "prophetically" about this, because Jesus also had to flee religious persecution in Bethlehem. 

Nice.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 28, 2009)

I saw one outside a 7th Day Adventist church that read "Hymn Titles As We Sing Them Honestly: 'Above Average Is Thy Faithfulness'"

I'm still not entirely sure what they were talking about, other than maybe a lacking view of God's sovereignty?


----------



## MarieP (Dec 28, 2009)

Skyler said:


> I saw one outside a 7th Day Adventist church that read "Hymn Titles As We Sing Them Honestly: 'Above Average Is Thy Faithfulness'"
> 
> I'm still not entirely sure what they were talking about, other than maybe a lacking view of God's sovereignty?



We expect God to be faithful, but not *that* faithful. We think of God's faithfulness as just a little better than our own (which isn't saying much). We really don't expect God to "do exceedingly abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that works in us"- Eph. 3:20 As my pastor often says, we imagine God dispenses His love, faithfulness, and blessings with an eyedropper. Can God really give me victory in fighting this particular sin? Can God really be trusted to supply all my needs if I lose my job? I know God can restore relationships, but can God be trusted in *this* one? We don't say it that bluntly, but our lack of faith in the faithfulness of God in all circumstances is all too common.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 28, 2009)

Benjamin, I bet if you pressed her, she would criticize Matthew's use of Hosea 11:1 as predictive prophecy of the flight (and return from) Egypt.


----------



## lynnie (Dec 28, 2009)

My favorite was a few years back with the local Baptists:

"It was Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve".

Lasted less than a week. The chuch got more upset phone calls about it than they had on any subject in over 100 years at that building, so they gave in to community pressure and deleted it.


----------



## Andres (Dec 28, 2009)

Here is my favorite:


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 28, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> So I drive by a number of PC(USA) churches on the way to work, well today I took notice of a church sign that said the following:
> 
> 
> *Jesus Was a Refugee*​
> ...



The reductionism in stripping the nativity of every supernatural element and turning it into a trite sociological moralism is astounding!


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 28, 2009)

Reminds me of how some will use Mary, Joseph, and Jesus' flight to Egypt to make a political point about illegal immigration, as if illegal immigrants were all modern day Mary and Josephs.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 28, 2009)

austinww said:


> Reminds me of how some will use Mary, Joseph, and Jesus' flight to Egypt to make a political point about illegal immigration, as if illegal immigrants were all modern day Mary and Josephs.



Or how some will use the visit of the Magi to promote a socialist agenda.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 28, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of how some will use Mary, Joseph, and Jesus' flight to Egypt to make a political point about illegal immigration, as if illegal immigrants were all modern day Mary and Josephs.
> ...



That one was new to me.


----------



## Chris Connally (Dec 29, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> So I drive by a number of PC(USA) churches on the way to work, well today I took notice of a church sign that said the following:
> 
> 
> *Jesus Was a Refugee*​
> ...



My mother-in-law (rank liberal Obamaniac) compared Obama to Jesus by saying that both were community organizers. 

Romans 8:28


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 29, 2009)

I could fill a large piggy bank with how many times I heard the phrase "Jesus was homeless".


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't be too hard on her. She's just 'following the Spirit'.


----------



## ReformedFundy (Dec 29, 2009)

One that I see a lot here in the area during the summer, is on the sign of the local Anglican church. Every summer, for about two months, I drive by and see "It's Hot Out. Be Cool. We Are."

And the Church of Christ right down the street always has one that makes me groan. "Fire Insurance Available Inside", for example.


----------



## Bengibor (Dec 29, 2009)

that's nothing surprising from PCUSA which has been swamped by political correctness, radical inclusiveness and social gospel that stresses Jesus humanity while denying His divine attributes. I witnessed something similar including power point presentation about the situation in Bethlehem and West Bank. The female pastor vehemently talked against the Israeli army and about human rights abuses against Palestinians. Later I heard that she belonged to those 'progressive Christians' that deny Christ's divinity, resurrection and atonement.


----------

